# [SOLVED] Aftermarket HSF Installation



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning on purchasing a new aftermarket HSF as I plan to have a go at overclocking soon. I'm considering purchasing the Coolermaster Hyper Evo 212 to be specfic:

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ - Newegg.com

My issue is, the opening on the motherboard tray doesn't see to extend far enough to allow for the back plate to be installed on the base of the motherboard. Does that seem right?

Please see the image below:
http://www.thermaltake.com.au/db/pictures/modules/PDT/PDT060207001/200852417243514999.gif

My case: Thermaltake - Australia - SwingRS 100 - VF8000BWS
My motherboard: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-EP45-UD3 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*

I don't know that there is a standard for the opening. And motherboard selection affects whether the opening is in the right place or not.

So you have two options: 1) get out the dremel (or other tool) and modify the tray 2) use a different motherboard.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*

I am tempted to make modifications to the case cause it's pretty restrictive. However in regards to extending the opening, wouldn't that effect the motherboard standoffs?

It's not worth purchasing another LGA 755 motherboard, I just want to squeeze all I can out of my current system before I splurge on a new beast machine! x9


----------



## enanobp (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*

the back plate can fit fine just make sure you have space for its length.. i have that same cooler i recommended 100%.. it's very silent and its maintain my cpu super cool i get on idle 28c and with prime95 it wont go over 60c with that cooler, the back plate it isn't as long as you think the front part is. 
you can also attached a second 120mm fan on the cooler to get more air on it...


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*

I'm not sure if that's best, it may create a connection between the motherboard and the tray and short circuit it.

I am really eager to get that cooler though


----------



## enanobp (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*

yeah thats a point.. you may have to mod it then!


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*

Are you concerned about the backplate touching the tray? If so, the only part of the motherboard the plate touches is the ground plane, which is also connected electrically to the tray via the metal standoffs and/or the port plate contact with the case. Not to mention every ground wire in the motherboard harness.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*



Fjandr said:


> Are you concerned about the backplate touching the tray?


Yep.


> If so, the only part of the motherboard the plate touches is the ground plane, which is also connected electrically to the tray via the metal standoffs and/or the port plate contact with the case. Not to mention every ground wire in the motherboard harness.


I'm not sure I understand correctly, but from my understanding the ground plane around the stand offs are designed to make contact with the case/tray... but is the backplate okay to touch it? Sorry if I missed something... I've never personally dealt with aftermarket HSFs (only read about them.) ^^


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*

Yes, the backplate is okay to touch the tray. In electronics, all screws that penetrate a PCB are invariably in contact with the ground plane, as is whatever metal to which those screws attach.

As long as the backplate fits the motherboard correctly, you won't have any issues. Just make sure the backplate does not come into contact with any surrounding surface-mounted parts. Most backplates are standardized for a specific socket type, though there are the occasional odd ones. Usually the problem with the odd ones is not that they block surface-mount components but rather that they are too deep and require a tray designed specifically to accommodate them.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket HSF Installation*

Thanks heaps for the information Fjandr! Despite all this I've decided for now to stick with the stock HSF. I'm not going to OC. I'm going to install a 120mm fan in the front of my case tomorrow hopefully.

I'll proceed to mark this thread as solved. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wise decision. :smile:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Good deal, and good luck. Happy to help. :smile:


----------

